# Totally Wicked Electron S - E Cigarette



## devdev (22/1/14)

So does anyone have any experience with the Electron S from Totally Wicked?

I have heard from someone who sells them that they are simply awesome, and a pleasure for all day use. It's R1950, which puts it into Reo territory for me. Despite my best efforts to ignore Oupa, Matthee and Gizmo's rave reviews of the Reo, it looks like my next serious purchase will be one of those. Still this thing looks great for daily carry as a side arm...

http://www.totallywicked-eliquid.co...cts/e-lectron-s-kit-and-e-liquid-product.html


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

I have tried it - probably at the same person and I wasnt that impressed, to me it is just like any other mod nothing mindblowing and certainly not worth its price  Just my 2c


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

Good to know Stroodle, thank you. What's your daily carry?


----------



## CraftyZA (22/1/14)

Rebranded Joyetech e-mode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

At the moment its an SVD with an iClear 16  Saving up to get me a Reo  I don't mind taking it out with me as I have a handbag so it makes the carrying it around alot easier 

Although I do get some interesting comments


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

CraftyZA said:


> Rebranded Joyetech e-mode


The reviews I have read online seem to speak favourably of it. Have you tried one?


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> At the moment its an SVD with an iClear 16  Saving up to get me a Reo  I don't mind taking it out with me as I have a handbag so it makes the carrying it around alot easier
> 
> Although I do get some interesting comments



I can relate to that. I get interesting comments when I take a handbag out as well.

Do you not use those smaller Ego twist batteries with your iClears?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

LOL!

I do sometimes, main reason I use the SVD is because of the battery size - lasts me 2 - 2.5 days where as a twist only lasts me a day.

Also the SVD is great for self defense  but yeah the twists are just as good  I want a Mech though - just dont have the patience to build coils etc


----------



## CraftyZA (22/1/14)

Nope. But in my opinion, it will perform as a mod like the evic. Using the same firmware as the evic. The tank system looks intricate. Perhaps more than it should be. The price tag, I do not think is justified.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

The Evic actually performs slightly better in my opinion, I do agree it is not worth its price tag


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> - just dont have the patience to build coils etc



Isn't that Giz's job? Hehehehe

@CraftyZA Yeah I also don't see the price as being justified.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

yeah it is  his job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/1/14)

Not worth it bud. Tried it personally.


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Not worth it bud. Tried it personally.



Ok so it seems that if it was ALOT cheaper it may be worth it, but given the price, and especially that you are getting very close to cost of a Reo, the money is definitely better spent that way.

I do like the idea of having a USB interface on my mod, so I can fiddle and do things. Probably would only do it once, and then not bother with doing it again


----------



## CraftyZA (22/1/14)

I've installed the software for my evic, checked it out once, and have not touched it again.
I think it is great for some one trying to quit. You can restrict the amount of vape time etc. But gimmicky at best. 
Who wants to see graphs of their vaping habits? 
I crave, I vape. Linear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom (22/1/14)

rather get the Enigma....


----------



## Gizmo (22/1/14)

Kayfun + Mech or a Reo bro


----------



## Zodiac (23/1/14)

devdev said:


> Ok so it seems that if it was ALOT cheaper it may be worth it, but given the price, and especially that you are getting very close to cost of a Reo, the money is definitely better spent that way.
> 
> I do like the idea of having a USB interface on my mod, so I can fiddle and do things. Probably would only do it once, and then not bother with doing it again


Here is a review @devdev : 

Bottom line, not worth it, its o-k

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

